# Dang! No deals right now.



## dmspen

I currently have 2 vehicles running SiriusXM All Access promotions. One of them expires Dec 3. I have called trying to get a better deal but they are NOT budging from the $21.99/month plus fees and royalties. Yearly total price of about $320.

Anyone have ideas to reduce the cost but keep All Access?


----------



## billsharpe

We put 5000 miles a year on our car and seldom travel out of the local area so have no need for Sirius after the free trial on our last new car. We're happy with the free Amazon music files that come with our Amazon Prime subscription. Our car radio is usually tuned to KUSC for classical music, KJZZ for jazz, or KNX for news.


----------



## Richard

dmspen said:


> I currently have 2 vehicles running SiriusXM All Access promotions. One of them expires Dec 3. I have called trying to get a better deal but they are NOT budging from the $21.99/month plus fees and royalties. Yearly total price of about $320.
> 
> Anyone have ideas to reduce the cost but keep All Access?


You have to endure the totally unpleasant experience of cancelling your service. They will eventually offer you some sort of deal to try and keep you.


----------



## trh

dmspen said:


> I currently have 2 vehicles running SiriusXM All Access promotions. One of them expires Dec 3. I have called trying to get a better deal but they are NOT budging from the $21.99/month plus fees and royalties. Yearly total price of about $320.
> 
> Anyone have ideas to reduce the cost but keep All Access?


Doesn't the All Access include streaming? Either car have Bluetooth and do you have an unlimited data plan on your phone? Is so, downgrade to one account and use streaming in the second car.

Or as suggested, cancel and wait for the Returning Customer deals.


----------



## Jason Nipp

trh said:


> Doesn't the All Access include streaming? Either car have Bluetooth and do you have an unlimited data plan on your phone? Is so, downgrade to one account and use streaming in the second car.
> 
> Or as suggested, cancel and wait for the Returning Customer deals.


 yes it does. I like this fact because now I can stream Sxm in my rental cars.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I called on Monday and was able to get the same deal I had this past year, $8.00 a month plus their fees.


----------



## makaiguy

My latest "come back to the fold" offer was 12 mo. @ $5/mo. I usually use my own music on a thumb drive, so doing a phone/bluetooth connection once in a long while is good enough for me.


----------



## gjrhine

Yes get the Amazon Echo Auto and get Sirius in the second car for FREE !!!

And Alexa also.

Problem solved.


----------



## AngryManMLS

gjrhine said:


> Yes get the Amazon Echo Auto and get Sirius in the second car for FREE !!!
> 
> And Alexa also.
> 
> Problem solved.


Or just use your existing aux input or bluetooth and skip the silly Echo Auto crap.

Problem solved even more!


----------



## gjrhine

"skip the silly Echo Auto crap."

Ah angryman indeed. You sound like a swell TG guest. LOL

Here's some more envy fueling info - got about 15 Echos between primary and vacay home and BMWs and 911.


----------



## dmspen

TheRatPatrol said:


> I called on Monday and was able to get the same deal I had this past year, $8.00 a month plus their fees.


Which plan was this? How much are fees and royalties?


----------



## dmspen

I called again this morning. My subscription was set to renew tomorrow at full price. They gave me a 50% discount if I stayed with All-Access. I was pleased with that.


----------



## eletric chicken

no worries if you didn't get your deal. trust me they would be sending you mailers via snail mail and calling you and blowing up your phone with offers!!! or you could keep calling back and playing russian roulette and getting some csr torture to get the deals!!! been a subscriber since 2007 and i have never paid full price!!!


----------



## GLJones

Half Price is a fair deal. Full price is just WAY too much for radio. We have three cars with SiriusXM and at Full Price we would just cancel or go to the internet only and stream in the car.


----------



## trh

My wife's car was up for renewal Friday. I called yesterday. $217 for the year. "Too high". Then he immediately offered $99 for the year. I told him I had an email for an old radio where the plan was $5 per month plus fees. He said I can get that. Done. Two minutes on the phone.


----------



## gjrhine

GLJones said:


> Half Price is a fair deal. Full price is just WAY too much for radio. We have three cars with SiriusXM and at Full Price we would just cancel or go to the internet only and stream in the car.


You are doing it wrong. We have Full Access in one car and Echo Auto in the other two. So that is Full Access (plus Alexa) in 3 cars for the price of one.


----------



## eletric chicken

i will be renewing in a month ugh..


----------



## WestDC

I converted my 60 year Lp & 8 track Tape & cassette tape & Cd -Collection - to mp3 files and use a 3.0 usb with a 64 mico sd card -- in my home AV Receiver and My 2 cars -- no subscription needed.

I call it the sound track of my life


----------



## gjrhine

I hit play on Spotify.

I call it better things to do. :blush:


----------



## phrelin

gjrhine said:


> Here's some more envy fueling info - got about 15 Echos between primary and vacay home and BMWs and 911.


That a lot, but then you have two homes and are using two cars.

In our one home using one car we have two 1st Generation Echos (the first purchased in 2014), two 1st Generation Echo Shows, one 2nd Generation 10" screen Echo Show, one Echo Auto, a Day 1 Editions of Echo Frames Eyeglasses, and a 2nd Generation Fire TV Cube which besides providing streaming TV is a full-service Echo.

It's a good thing no one in our family is named Alexa....


----------



## gjrhine

phrelin said:


> It's a good thing no one in our family is named Alexa....


Alexa can be changed to any name you want.


----------



## Eva

Someone got me an Echo for Boxing Day. It's sitting in the shed collecting dust - have no use for those spy speakers.


----------



## trh

gjrhine said:


> Alexa can be changed to any name you want.


Last I checked, there were only four wake words for Alexa: Alexa, Computer, Echo and Amazon. Are there others now?


----------



## trh

Eva said:


> Someone got me an Echo for Boxing Day. It's sitting in the shed collecting dust - have no use for those spy speakers.


If I was doing something illegal or immoral, I might be worried. But as we told our kids when they were growing up, "If what you're about to do is something you wouldn't want your school principal, preacher or parents to know, then don't do it."


----------



## phrelin

Eva said:


> Someone got me an Echo for Boxing Day. It's sitting in the shed collecting dust - have no use for those spy speakers.


Oddly we have never worried about Amazon's spying. They cannot even figure out what to advertise to us. I suppose someone else could spy if they are at least a mediocre hacker, but I'm not sure what personal information that isn't already all over the internet would be worth the effort.


----------



## gjrhine

Eva said:


> Someone got me an Echo for Boxing Day. It's sitting in the shed collecting dust - have no use for those spy speakers.


Many millions prefer convenience and utility to paranoia.


----------



## gjrhine

trh said:


> Last I checked, there were only four wake words for Alexa: Alexa, Computer, Echo and Amazon. Are there others now?


Sounds like you have a problem only if you have family members named Alexa, Computer, Echo or Amazon.


----------



## James Long

Or any other phrase that sounds like their key words to a computer.


----------



## gjrhine

James Long said:


> Or any other phrase that sounds like their key words to a computer.


Or when it comes out of the TV.


----------



## Eva

gjrhine said:


> Many millions prefer convenience and utility to paranoia.


There has been stories about those things recording convos.


----------



## gjrhine

BTW Echo Auto on sale today - $29.99. Just got another one. Free Sirius and Alexa in all my vehicles.


----------



## Eva

Or free spys in your car...


----------



## James Long

You are only paranoid if they are not out to get you.


----------



## Eva

Hmm Sounds like I'm being trolled...


----------



## dmspen

Subscription renewal for SiriusXM All Access came up for my other car. I chatted with a rep and said I was looking for a better deal than the Auto Renewal price of $20 plus a month. He then explained how Auto Renewal worked. Duh. I asked if there were any deals. No he said. I then told him I stay at home and rarely drive my car now due to Corona Virus shelter in place laws. I told him to just cancel my subscription. 
Suddenly, "Hang on for 2 minutes and let me see what I can do".
4 minutes later he comes back with the $99/year price, same as the other car. He stated it was allowed because of the current situation in the world.
<roll eyes and accept contract>


----------



## James Long

There always seems to be a deal when SIRIUSXM hears cancel. Sometimes it comes a couple days after the cancellation, but there always seems to be a way of getting a deal.

It is one of the things I do not like about SIRIUSXM. Just give me the best price ... don't make me play games.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Did anyone else get an email offer for a $10.00 Echo Dot? Just wanting to make sure it’s legitimate. Thanks


----------



## grover517

I have been getting the 5 bucks a month (or less) deals for the Select package for years but of course, just like with D*, you have to play the cancel game. I won't accept any plan with auto renewal or where I have to provide them with a CC, so I request email invoicing as well. If and when the day comes, those deals aren't available and only regularly priced plans are, will be the day I truly cancel. Although it is nice having a commercial free service like XM, I just don't listen to it enough to pay any more than 5 bucks a month.


----------



## makaiguy

grover517 said:


> . Although it is nice having a commercial free service like XM, I just don't listen to it enough to pay any more than 5 bucks a month.


Ditto.

My wife HAS TO have her SiriusXM in her car, but she won't play the game and would just play the fuĺl price, so it falls to me to be the one to make the calls. For my car I've never been willing to pay for the service beyond the expiration of the trial with a new car. Now that they include their streaming service with an automobile subscription, if on a trip in my car instead of just driving around town we can stream it via my phone at no extra cost so I don't have to listen to my wife complain when she can't get her Phlash Phelps phix.


----------



## MrWindows

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did anyone else get an email offer for a $10.00 Echo Dot? Just wanting to make sure it's legitimate. Thanks


Got the offer and jumped on it immediately and it is sitting on the shelf waiting for me to figure out where to deploy it.


----------



## trh

dmspen said:


> Subscription renewal for SiriusXM All Access came up for my other car. I chatted with a rep and said I was looking for a better deal than the Auto Renewal price of $20 plus a month. He then explained how Auto Renewal worked. Duh. I asked if there were any deals. No he said. I then told him I stay at home and rarely drive my car now due to Corona Virus shelter in place laws. I told him to just cancel my subscription.
> Suddenly, "Hang on for 2 minutes and let me see what I can do".
> 4 minutes later he comes back with the $99/year price, same as the other car. He stated it was allowed because of the current situation in the world.
> <roll eyes and accept contract>


As others have mentioned, I've been paying $4.99 per month (plus taxes/fees which gets it up to around $6-$7 per month) for years. I was going to cancel and they made those offers although last time I actually had to cancel. Two days after I canceled, received an email 'we want you back' at $4.99 per month for 1-year. 
I use the streaming quite a bit. Office, home office, biking, back porch and in my car. Love channel 316 - Live Classic Rock.


----------



## gpg

I also took the Echo Dot offer.


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> There always seems to be a deal when SIRIUSXM hears cancel. Sometimes it comes a couple days after the cancellation, but there always seems to be a way of getting a deal.
> 
> It is one of the things I do not like about SIRIUSXM. Just give me the best price ... don't make me play games.


AGREE!!! once they hear cancel the deals start coming out... another thing i don't like about SXM. is if i was paying full price every month and other people were getting deals. just give me the best price


----------



## inkahauts

If they’d cut all their prices in half and be done then everyone would be more likely to stay. But there are so many I’ll bet that never even look at the bill and pay full price.


----------



## James Long

Corprorate accounts and lazy people.


----------



## krel

inkahauts said:


> If they'd cut all their prices in half and be done then everyone would be more likely to stay. But there are so many I'll bet that never even look at the bill and pay full price.


i'm proactive on all of my bills as i want the best deals.. but over 300.00 a year to listen to the same song's over and over is nuts..


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> Corprorate accounts and lazy people.


it's s tax write off for corprorate accts why would they care???


----------



## techguy88

krel said:


> i'm proactive on all of my bills as i want the best deals.. but over 300.00 a year to listen to the same song's over and over is nuts..


Instead of playing CSR roulette it looks like Sirius XM made some changes to their cancellation/retention procedures (found the form info out on Reddit!)

*Form* - Fill out this form and select the deal you want (if a deal is your objective) they are offering two deals on Select ($30 for 6 months or $60 for 12 months) and one for All Access ($99 for 12 months) Prices before taxes and fees.
The form does have this note that they will honor offers:


> Please note: there may be a processing delay, but we will honor any changes, effective today. You can also come back later as we will add new ways to easily manage your account online.




*Online* - I'm actually on the last day of my $5/mo for 12 month deal for SiriusXM Select I was playing around with their website and I was able to actually renew my deal online instantly now!  I was able to get the $60 for 12 month deal for SiriusXM Select without interacting with any CSR took less than a minute!  This is what I did:
Login to your SiriusXM account online here (if you are registered if not register for an online account.)
Under the "My Subscriptions" tab scroll down to your "Active Radios/Subscriptions"
Find the "I want to..." drop down box and click the down arrow then "Cancel subscription"
A box will pop up asking "before you go if want to lower your rate and view special offers or chat." Click that link!
You will be taken to an ordering screen where you can select All Access for $99 for 12 months, Select for $60 for 12 months or Select for $30 for 6 months. Chose your offer and complete the check out flow.
I didn't chat but I did this while Chat was closed I do want to point that out.

Now you have your special offer!

Note this option may not be available to everyone. After I checked out with my special offer the "Cancel Subscriber" option disappeared. However it is worth a shot and I thought I share my experience with you all! This was the easiest deal renewal for a SiriusXM subscription I've ever had!  If you have no offers via the online method defiantly try filling out the form.


----------



## techguy88

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did anyone else get an email offer for a $10.00 Echo Dot? Just wanting to make sure it's legitimate. Thanks





MrWindows said:


> Got the offer and jumped on it immediately and it is sitting on the shelf waiting for me to figure out where to deploy it.





gpg said:


> I also took the Echo Dot offer.


I had so many emails in my Inbox I usually delete anything from SiriusXM without looking I didn't even notice an Echo Dot offer until I just came here to post about renewing my deal online by telling their website I wanted to cancel (see above). I did a search of my deleted emails and lo and behold there was the $10 Echo Dot offer from them. So I ordered it I've already allowed one spy speaker in my home with the Google one and I use Siri on my iPhone and Apple TVs might as well complete the Circle of Spying with Alexa.

Thanks to y'all for mentioning this otherwise at the end of the month I would have emptied my Deleted Emails folder and missed out on the deal!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

techguy88 said:


> there was the $10 Echo Dot offer from them.


I wonder, if someone that got the offer doesn't use it can they give their code to someone else to use?


----------



## krel

techguy88 said:


> Instead of playing CSR roulette it looks like Sirius XM made some changes to their cancellation/retention procedures (found the form info out on Reddit!)
> 
> *Form* - Fill out this form and select the deal you want (if a deal is your objective) they are offering two deals on Select ($30 for 6 months or $60 for 12 months) and one for All Access ($99 for 12 months) Prices before taxes and fees.
> The form does have this note that they will honor offers:
> 
> *Online* - I'm actually on the last day of my $5/mo for 12 month deal for SiriusXM Select I was playing around with their website and I was able to actually renew my deal online instantly now!  I was able to get the $60 for 12 month deal for SiriusXM Select without interacting with any CSR took less than a minute!  This is what I did:
> Login to your SiriusXM account online here (if you are registered if not register for an online account.)
> Under the "My Subscriptions" tab scroll down to your "Active Radios/Subscriptions"
> Find the "I want to..." drop down box and click the down arrow then "Cancel subscription"
> A box will pop up asking "before you go if want to lower your rate and view special offers or chat." Click that link!
> You will be taken to an ordering screen where you can select All Access for $99 for 12 months, Select for $60 for 12 months or Select for $30 for 6 months. Chose your offer and complete the check out flow.
> I didn't chat but I did this while Chat was closed I do want to point that out.
> 
> Now you have your special offer!
> 
> Note this option may not be available to everyone. After I checked out with my special offer the "Cancel Subscriber" option disappeared. However it is worth a shot and I thought I share my experience with you all! This was the easiest deal renewal for a SiriusXM subscription I've ever had!  If you have no offers via the online method defiantly try filling out the form.


i have to re up next month should be interesting... to see what deals they have going on if none then they can keep it and i'll wait till they start snail mailing me deals like a desperate ex


----------



## Getteau

OK, that was stupid easy. Normally I have to do the yearly call in when the plan auto-renews. We do the cancel song and dance and I end up on the $10 a month plan I've been on for couple of years. Takes about 15 minutes after all the T&C's are read and agreed to. I got an email today telling me that my plan auto-renewed and like it does every year, the credit card on file failed (one of the silver linings to having your credit card number stolen once a year). I went to my account online, clicked the down arrow that said I want to cancel and it took me to the offer page where I had a choice of All Access at $100/yr or Select at $60/yr or $30 for 6 months. Selected the $60/yr offer, put in the credit card and was done. Took me longer to type this post than it did to renew.


----------



## krel

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wonder, if someone that got the offer doesn't use it can they give their code to someone else to use?


they offered it to me for free if i gave em a CC on file i told em to stick it there cheap enough to buy..


----------



## grover517

Just tried what was suggested in cancelling and renewing the promo online and wasn't able to do it. When I got to where I could click to cancel, it just forwarded me back to the account page with a message saying that we had to call like we always have. The current plan we are on doesn't expire until July 5th so maybe we are a bit too far out yet? Anyway, still gotta call. Ugghh.


----------



## krel

i bet i'm gonna have to call in since i still get a paper bill...


----------



## techguy88

grover517 said:


> Just tried what was suggested in cancelling and renewing the promo online and wasn't able to do it. When I got to where I could click to cancel, it just forwarded me back to the account page with a message saying that we had to call like we always have. The current plan we are on doesn't expire until July 5th so maybe we are a bit too far out yet? Anyway, still gotta call. Ugghh.





krel said:


> i bet i'm gonna have to call in since i still get a paper bill...


If the online method didn't work you can try this form

Cancel Subscription

You can select 6 months of Select for $30, 12 months of Select for $60 or 12 months of All Access for $99. The form said they would honor the offer selected.

I was on a monthly offer for Select the last time and I was towards the end of my billing cycle for the last month of the promo. I'm not sure if the method I used works if you had a yearly offer. Plus I did that at like 3 or 4am when chat and their call center was closed and I am on paperless billing.


----------



## techguy88

Also looking at Reddit today some people have had luck with Chat as of yesterday getting deals again one got the $99 for 12 month All Access deal another got All Access for $2 for 3 months.


----------



## krel

reupping my sub now all i got the access for 99.00. the select is going for 60.00 plus taxes and fee's...
i did it via chat also with no problems. i didn't have to threaten to cancel either i just asked if they had any deals going on.. now that was a first. most of the time i have to jump through hoops to get a deal


----------



## krel

Our Most Popular Packages


----------



## krel

grover517 said:


> Just tried what was suggested in cancelling and renewing the promo online and wasn't able to do it. When I got to where I could click to cancel, it just forwarded me back to the account page with a message saying that we had to call like we always have. The current plan we are on doesn't expire until July 5th so maybe we are a bit too far out yet? Anyway, still gotta call. Ugghh.


i had a month left i didn't have any problems renewing...


----------



## philtec

*This is what I have been paying for the last 5 years, when my sub is up I call to cancel and always been offered this promo. Remove the credit and my yearly cost is $78.52*
Thank you for selecting a new SiriusXM subscription. A summary of your activity for 04/03/2020 is below. If your radio isn't receiving service, please click here to refresh your signal. To begin streaming online, click here and input your SiriusXM username listed below
*Today's Transaction Details
Package/Plan* *Subscription Term* *Charges*
XM Select (6 Month - Promo) 04/03/2020 - 10/03/2020 $29.94
XM Select (6 Month - Promo) 10/03/2020 - 04/03/2021 $29.94
SiriusXM Video (6 Month) 04/03/2020 - 10/03/2020 $0.00
SiriusXM Video (6 Month) 10/03/2020 - 04/03/2021 $0.00
U.S. Music Royalty Fee $12.82
State & Local Taxes $5.82
Subscription Credit ($1.08)
Total Charges $77.44
_Charges shown above may have been prorated to align with your billing cycle. Additional adjustments made to your account after this purchase will not be reflected on this statement._
*Today's Payment Information* *Payments*
Credit/Debit Card ************ $77.44
*IMPORTANT INFORMATION:* Your subscription service(s) will *automatically renew* on the date(s) above for additional subscription term lengths as the Plan(s) shown *above at the rates in effect at the time of renewal, plus fees and taxes.* Your subscription is governed by the SiriusXM Customer Agreement, where you can find our refund policy and details on how to cancel, which includes calling us at 1-866-260-7234.
To stream online click here.
To manage your account online, 24/7 at your convenience, visit siriusxm.com/myaccount.
For questions, you can check our FAQ page or Chat Now with a member of our support team. To speak with a SiriusXM representative, please call Listener Care at 1-866-260-7234.
If you feel that you've received this email by mistake and that you are not the intended recipient, click here.


----------



## trh

And that is what I've been paying for years also. Around $6.50 per month.


----------



## krel

trh said:


> And that is what I've been paying for years also. Around $6.50 per month.


i never paid full price since 2007


----------

